# Asda selling tyres????



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

New one on me not sure on prices

LINKY


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Prices for branded tyres seem a bit hi to me for my car. Surprised at some of the nasty cheap tyres they are advertising.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmmm.. £600.24 for 4 mid budget tyre's for mine!... they state a price promice and i can get the same fitted/valve/balance for £408.00 at farmer autocare.
Not that i need tyre's and not that i would fit the mid budget's.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Well Walmart (the parent company) sell them in the US, in fact you can have you car serviced and new tyres whilst you shop in some of the larger stores!
Just checked the prices for mine and they look eye-wateringly dear!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

seeing this thread had me wondering, so went and had a look, seems Tesco sell tyres as well, and have some REALLY cheap tyres!!  which is nice!!
still the girlfriend gets an extra 10% off as she works for Tesco!!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

275/30 R19 96Y Continental XL Sport Contact 2

asda £242
camskill £205


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Bit steep compared to others !


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Mine didn't come up too bad

But WTF is the brand Linglong :lol:


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

ianrobbo1 said:


> seeing this thread had me wondering, so went and had a look, seems Tesco sell tyres as well, and have some REALLY cheap tyres!!  which is nice!!
> still the girlfriend gets an extra 10% off as she works for Tesco!!


Tesco Everyday Value tyres ?


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Are tesco value tyres blue and white striped! :lol::lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

..You're guaranteed to get more "Horse"power with the tesco ones.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

R7KY D said:


> Mine didn't come up too bad
> 
> But WTF is the brand Linglong :lol:


:lol: Top Brand :thumb:


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> Mine didn't come up too bad
> 
> But WTF is the brand Linglong :lol:


U acidently clicked on asda value brothel services ???


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

This is a description of one of the tyres on the Linglong website, really makes me what to run out and buy some 

L788 Brand: LINGLONG 

THE PATTERN HAVE THE STRONG GRIPPAGE, INCREASE THE CAPABILITY OF SWERVE WHEN IT IS HIGH SPEED LOW NOISE.


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

All the really big Supermarkets near my dads house in Spain used to sell tyres.

So obvious isnt it: Cream Cheese, crisps for the kids, Yoghurts......and oh yea; That reminds me "I need 2 tyres for the Nissan Truck while im here"......

Whatever next.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I priced up 2 Avon ZZ5 XL in 235/40/18 and they were £141, the garage that ASDA use for fitting is at the top of my road (SETYRES Portsmouth), I had the same tyres fitted at the weekend for £115 each at the same garage. not exactly ASDA price.......


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

samm said:


> I priced up 2 Avon ZZ5 XL in 235/40/18 and they were £141, the garage that ASDA use for fitting is at the top of my road (SETYRES Portsmouth), I had the same tyres fitted at the weekend for £115 each at the same garage. not exactly ASDA price.......


Did you not try to price match em?? :lol:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Very expensive with the cheapest possible rubber listed first.
Recipe for disaster.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I guess its only like the Costco warehouses who sell and fit tyres while you do your shopping they have been doing it for years. They also sell good tyres.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

PLEASE don't tell me that!! every time I visit Costco it costs over £100, cheapest "visit" was £30, add the chance of "popping" into the tyre shop is going to kill my wallet completely!!:lol:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

ianrobbo1 said:


> PLEASE don't tell me that!! every time I visit Costco it costs over £100, cheapest "visit" was £30, add the chance of "popping" into the tyre shop is going to kill my wallet completely!!:lol:


Costco say they are the biggest buyer of Michelin tyres so no one can beat them on price. Well my tyres, black circle and especially cam skill are miles cheaper even including fitting charges. Costco wont price match any of these?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Seen this quite some time ago... Interesting to read some of the responses above about them being very expensive - just priced up 2 Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2 (Y rated) for my Volvo S60...

Asda: £207.16
Blackcircles: £212.08
Mytyres: £210.00
Camskill: £163.50 (excluding fitting)
Kwik Fit: £222.00

Camskill by far the cheapest, but you'd have to add fitting to that - though I doubt that would lift the price to match the other four there... However, Asda are cheaper than Blackcircles, Mytyres and Kwikfit on the internet pricing I've just done for the tyres I use, so not anymore eye watering than other very popular choices.


----------

